# playing or fighting??



## matt52592 (Jun 28, 2008)

up till a few days ago i just had in my 10gal only 2 pretty tetras, 6 cardinal tetras and 1 painted tetra. then i added a tetra (idk the name) but he is bigger than the painted who was the biggest in the tank. now they keep on like going after each other in short bursts and then just stoping... are they playing or fighting??


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Probably just playing as most of the tetras tend to do that. Make sure that you have at least 3-4 of each species of tetra whether it be Cardinals, Neons, Glowlights, or whatever.


----------



## matt52592 (Jun 28, 2008)

well i cant really put any more in my 10gal cause i have like 10 already... the others seem to be doing fine, its just the painted and new one that keep chasing


----------



## matt52592 (Jun 28, 2008)

now that i think of it...i think it is a blood fin tetra


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I would return all the "solo" tetras" you have. Tetras really need to be in schools (6+) to display normal behaviors. This aggression is probably due to the fact that they are not in schools.


----------



## matt52592 (Jun 28, 2008)

i really dont want to give back the fish because the store i got them from doesnt give refunds. maybe i could just give back the painted tetra that is showing the aggression??


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd do that, but honestly, it would be best for the fish if they were with more of their own kind. 
Here's some more info about schooling fish:
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerinfo/a/schooling.htm
http://www.bestfish.com/tips/081398.html

Also, here's an important link about "painted" tetras.
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerinfo/a/paintedfish.htm


----------

